# Smallest hob hang on filter!



## GHNelson (15 May 2016)

Hi Team
I'm looking for a tiny hob hang on filter for use on a small vessel beside my bed!
Has anyone got any pointers!
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## tim (15 May 2016)

Azoo mignon 60 is about the smallest I've come across hoggie, can be a bit noisy though if not kept clean.


----------



## GHNelson (15 May 2016)

Cheers Tim
Will have a look....I have a few but their too large!


----------



## pepedopolous (15 May 2016)

What about the Eheim Skim 350? Wouldn't that do the job?

P


----------



## GHNelson (15 May 2016)

Hi
Thanks but no....far too powerful.
I have Eheim Skim 350......looking for a tiny hang on!
Cheers


----------



## Gill (15 May 2016)

Have used these ones a few times and they are very quiet. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-5W-250L...848710?hash=item3f59484746:g:SgAAAOSwMmBVu0os


----------



## GHNelson (15 May 2016)

Thanks Gill
Will have a look!


----------



## Gill (15 May 2016)

have you had a look at the eden 501. very very quiet small external. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/External-...hash=item3cc38265c1:m:mnEqxp_qxHYMO2FcU7A7b0A


----------



## Christos Ioannou (15 May 2016)

this one from blau


----------



## GHNelson (15 May 2016)

Cheers Gill
Too big!.... like it to fit onto a small 8 litre tank!


----------



## Gill (15 May 2016)

why not make one, like the ones i have over the years. using a small powerhead and clip lock storage box. and some piping. 
It is alot easier than you think and you can use a hot glue gun to make the seals.


----------



## GHNelson (15 May 2016)

Hi
Not worth the hassle!
Plus the Mrs wouldn't be happy with the look...next to the bed!
There is a few small ones ebay but I would like it even smaller!
Cheers


----------



## Nelson (15 May 2016)

You've probably already seen it, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Aqua...ter-Pump-Fish-Tank-Hang-On-Slim-/131692324568


----------



## GHNelson (15 May 2016)

Thanks Neil
Seen that one!


----------



## Dukenukem (15 May 2016)

Why hanging on filter? Why not external filter? *BOYU ef 05 + in-out flow Spin*


----------



## GHNelson (15 May 2016)

hogan53 said:


> Hi
> Not worth the hassle!
> Plus the Mrs wouldn't be happy with the look...next to the bed!
> There is a few small ones ebay but I would like it even smaller!
> Cheers


----------



## zozo (16 May 2016)

I have to same one as Gills first ebay link and Neils ebay link on a 25 liter tank.. Pretty quiet little filter, only needs some soft padding at the glass edge where it hangs and at the little standoff knob at the bottom to make it even more sillent. Or else the pump vibration will pass through the glass and hum a little, i guess every hob does, so just pad it with anything soft. I used a leftover strip of tank underlay foam for that. Very easy and cheap little HOB running like a charm.


----------



## zozo (16 May 2016)

Before i used that little hob i did a DIY canister filter which was very sufficient on a small 12 volt waterpump. If you only have 8 liters to push you can go even smaller then this but construction i sthe same. You choose the tube diameter or lenght, easy as that. Anway this is made from 50mm pvc tube with 10mm hose connectors glued in it.

The pump is 12 volt 240 liter p/h but there are also 6 volt or 9 volt pumps around with less flow.. Even better would be a DC pump wich can be regulated in voltage from 6 to 12 volt and use a litle $2 pwm voltage regulator to addjust the speed.








Put the tank on a little sweet pink cabinet and the pump and filter in it to please the misses and DIY always makes them proud of you if it works.. And it does.  Win Win and a big kiss..


----------



## Straight Shooter (16 May 2016)




----------



## tim (16 May 2016)

If your not planning livestock hoggie maybe a small internal pump would do for water movement.
http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...umps/200-l-h-submersible-water-aquarium-pump/
Other brands are available


----------



## GHNelson (16 May 2016)

Cheers Tim
No live stock just slow growing plants!


----------



## Aqua360 (19 Jun 2016)

Gill said:


> why not make one, like the ones i have over the years. using a small powerhead and clip lock storage box. and some piping.
> It is alot easier than you think and you can use a hot glue gun to make the seals.



Hi Gill,

Sorry to revive an old thread everyone, but this really intrigues me! Im currently looking for a small hob but need it to be really slim where it hangs on, as there is only a 6mm gap. Do you have a write up for your home made hob? Or pics? 

Thanks


----------



## Gill (19 Jun 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> Hi Gill,
> 
> Sorry to revive an old thread everyone, but this really intrigues me! Im currently looking for a small hob but need it to be really slim where it hangs on, as there is only a 6mm gap. Do you have a write up for your home made hob? Or pics?
> 
> Thanks



I made a Mini Canister filter, it is on here somewhere, will have a look


----------

